# Octo-mom parody video



## SparklingWaves (Feb 27, 2009)

The situation in reality is so twisted.


----------



## jennyfee (Feb 27, 2009)

oh... my... god...
that was.... disturbing!!


----------



## MakeupChiKiiTa (Feb 27, 2009)

soooo funny @!!!!!


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Feb 27, 2009)

hahahah she is certifiably insane but that is hilarious!


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 28, 2009)

Hahahahaha that was crazy!

They should have made the lips crazy-huge to make fun of her alleged plastic surgery addiction.


----------

